# ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ: Κίνημα πολιτών ενάντια στη διαφθορά



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

*ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ: Κίνημα πολιτών ενάντια στη διαφθορά*

Ξεκίνησε στο http://www.teleiakaipavla.gr/ η πρωτοβουλία του Διομήδη Σπινέλλη για την καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς. (Για τον Διομήδη Σπινέλλη μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *εδώ* και εδώ.)

Στο «Τελεία και Παύλα» διαβάζω:

*Ποιοι είμαστε*
Είμαστε πολλοί... και δεν είμαστε μόνοι: μπορούμε να είμαστε όλοι μαζί!

Είμαστε απλοί πολίτες, μια ομάδα από σας, που αποφάσισαν να πουν δυνατά αυτό που αισθάνονται, να κάνουν δράση την αντίδραση σε μια κατεστημένη συμπεριφορά: Τέλος στη διαφθορά, ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ!

* Σήμερα
* Απλά
* Καθαρά

Σε κάθε καθημερινή δραστηριότητα

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ, όχι από τους άλλους αλλά από εμένα, εσένα, τον καθένα.

Το κίνημα πολιτών ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ ξεκίνησε ως ιδέα μιας μικρής ομάδας ανθρώπων. Περιμένουμε και ελπίζουμε όλοι εσείς που νιώθετε ότι ο όρος «διεφθαρμένος σαν Έλληνας» δεν σας εκπροσωπεί να την αγκαλιάσετε συμμετέχοντας ενεργά.



*Βάλε τελεία και παύλα στη διαφθορά
Μάθε πώς μπορείς να βοηθήσεις*

Η δράση μας έχει στόχο να δώσει βήμα και φωνή σε όσους από μας θέλουν έμπρακτα να αναδείξουν και να πολεμήσουν το πρόβλημα της διαφθοράς στην Ελλάδα. Μέσα από την καταγραφή περιστατικών διαφθοράς θα μπορέσουμε να εκτιμήσουμε τον οικονομικό και ηθικό αντίκτυπο στην κάθε επιμέρους κοινότητα που κινούμαστε, στο σχολείο, στη δουλειά, στη γειτονιά, στο χώρο της υγείας, στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, στο Δήμο. Στην καθημερινότητά μας συνολικά.

Η καταγραφή της διαφθοράς στο ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ δεν έχει το χαρακτήρα της επώνυμης καταγγελίας. Πολύ απλά διότι δεν φιλοδοξούμε αλλά ούτε και επιθυμούμε να υποκαταστήσουμε τους θεσμούς και τα όργανα της πολιτείας που έχουν επιφορτιστεί με το έργο της καταπολέμησης της διαφθοράς. Δική μας επιδίωξη είναι να αφυπνίσουμε όσο περισσότερους συμπολίτες μας γίνεται για το πρόβλημα της διαφθοράς στη χώρα μας, μέσα από τις αναφορές μας να αποτυπώσουμε το μέγεθος της διαφθοράς και την έκταση του προβλήματος, έτσι ώστε να κινητοποιήσουμε την κοινωνία και το κράτος για την καταπολέμησή της.

Για το σκοπό αυτό, καταγράφουμε ανώνυμα και διαδίδουμε ανοικτά κάθε περιστατικό διαφθοράς που μας έφερε σε δύσκολη θέση, μας ξάφνιασε με το θράσος του και μας ενόχλησε βαθιά ως ανθρώπους και ως πολίτες.

Δημοσιοποιώντας κάθε περίπτωση διαφθοράς, ανώνυμα αλλά περιγραφικά, μοιραζόμαστε την εμπειρία και βλέπουμε πώς τη χειρίστηκαν οι συμπολίτες μας, μαθαίνουμε ποια είναι δικαιώματά μας προκειμένου να αντιδράσουμε. Με τον δικό μας τρόπο στέλνουμε ένα μήνυμα στους συμπολίτες μας: έχουμε τη δύναμη αλλά και τη θέληση να βάλουμε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ στη διαφθορά. Εμείς πρώτοι, ως ιδιώτες, μεμονωμένοι αλλά όχι μόνοι.

Παράλληλα καταγράφουμε τις καλές περιπτώσεις, εκεί που μας αντιμετώπισαν με σεβασμό και αξιοπρέπεια. Εστιάζουμε στα καλά παραδείγματα, ώστε να επιβραβεύσουμε ηθικά και να αναδείξουμε τους φορείς, τα όργανα αλλά και τα πρόσωπα που μπορούν με τη συμβολή όλων μας να αποτελέσουν οδηγό ώστε η δημόσια διοίκηση να λειτουργεί όπως η δημοκρατία μας ορίζει, στην Υπηρεσία του Πολίτη.

Και άλλα πολλά... Εκεί: http://www.teleiakaipavla.gr/


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

Καλό ακούγεται, όπως καλά ακούγονται και κάτι ενώσεις καταναλωτών κ.λ.π. Θα δείξει.
Προς το παρόν, εγώ φυσάω και το γιαούρτι. Άσε που οι *γραβατούληδες*  ουδέποτε με έπεισαν. (Μα καλά, δεν βρίσκεται ούτε ένας που να εμπιστεύεται τόσο την αξία του, ώστε να μπορέσει να πει: "*Όχι στην στολή της υποταγής*" ; )


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

drazen said:


> (Μα καλά, δεν βρίσκεται ούτε ένας που να εμπιστεύεται τόσο την αξία του, ώστε να μπορέσει να πει: "*Όχι στην στολή της υποταγής*" ; )



Οι μισοί Έλληνες ήδη το κάνουν έμπρακτα κυκλοφορώντας απο ακατάλληλα ντυμένοι ως λέτσοι.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 2, 2012)

Από την ομιλία του Σπινέλλη, κρατάω, μεταξύ άλλων, αυτήν την ξεκαρδιστική λεξιλογική παρατήρηση: 

- Έχετε προσέξει πως οι μόνοι που αποκαλούν τους πελάτες τους χρήστες είναι οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών και οι προγραμματιστές;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε για τον σύνδεσμο, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά και στη γλωσσική παρατήρηση ήταν πολύ εύστοχος ο Σπινέλλης. Έχω ζήσει την εμπειρία της υποστήριξης χρηστών και, όταν θέλουν δόση βοήθειας, δεν τους σταματάει τίποτα. Θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο, ακόμα και στο σπίτι σου, ακόμα και παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς.


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Έχετε προσέξει πως οι μόνοι που αποκαλούν τους πελάτες τους χρήστες είναι οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών και οι προγραμματιστές;



Κάνει λάθος. Οι πρώτες που είχαν χρήστες, πολύ προτού εμφανιστούν οι προγραμματιστές, ήταν οι βιβλιοθήκες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2012)

Τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι... 



> Δημοσιοποιώντας κάθε περίπτωση διαφθοράς, ανώνυμα αλλά περιγραφικά



Αυτό δεν νομιμοποιεί λιγάκι τον χαφιεδισμό και την κουκούλα; Έχουμε δει πόσο αρνητικά μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος συνοδευόμενος από μαζική υστερία άλλωστε. Μήπως θυσιαστούν και αθώοι στον ιερό σκοπό; 

Λέω εγώ ο καχύποπτος Έλλην...


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Αυτό δεν νομιμοποιεί λιγάκι τον χαφιεδισμό και την κουκούλα; Έχουμε δει πόσο αρνητικά μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος συνοδευόμενος από μαζική υστερία άλλωστε. Μήπως θυσιαστούν και αθώοι στον ιερό σκοπό;
> 
> Λέω εγώ ο καχύποπτος Έλλην...



Ο ομιλητής το λέει ξεκάθαρα (γύρω στα 22:00): καθόλου ονόματα (ούτε του καταγγέλοντος, ούτε των διεφθαρμένων), μόνο τον φορέα, ημερομηνία, κ.λπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2012)

Μα αυτό δεν είναι το νόημα της κουκούλας; Ούτε ο καταγγέλων φαίνεται, ούτε και οι διεφθαρμένοι αν δεν θέλει η πολιτεία να φανούν. 

Πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις άδικων καταγγελιών για διαφθορά, οι οποίες θα πηγάζουν από προσωπικές διαφορές ή προσωπικά συμφέροντα; Και όταν κάποιος συλληφθεί για διαφθορά και ερευνηθεί και κριθεί αθώος, τότε τη ρετσινιά και την περιθωριοποίηση πώς θα την πετάξει από πάνω του;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις άδικων καταγγελιών για διαφθορά, οι οποίες θα πηγάζουν από προσωπικές διαφορές ή προσωπικά συμφέροντα; Και όταν κάποιος συλληφθεί για διαφθορά και ερευνηθεί και κριθεί αθώος, τότε τη ρετσινιά και την περιθωριοποίηση πώς θα την πετάξει από πάνω του;


Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι προτείνεις για την καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς; Όταν δεν εγκρίνεις τις καταγγελίες, ποιος άλλος τρόπος υπάρχει; Να βάλουμε έναν κέρβερο δίπλα σε κάθε υπάλληλο και κάθε πολιτικό; Κάθε φορά που γίνεται μια καταγγελία, πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος ψευδούς καταγγελίας με σκοτεινά κίνητρα. Συμπέρασμα; Καμία καταγγελία;


----------



## pros (Oct 3, 2012)

Σύμπτωση. Χθες πήγα να κλείσω έναν αδρανή λογαριασμό στο ΤΤ, όπου με είχαν βάλει συνδικαιούχο προ δεκαετίας. Βρήκα τον λογαριασμό μπλοκαρισμένο, γιατί έλειπαν τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία. Για το ιλιγγιώδες υπόλοιπο των 50 ευρώ, μου ζήτησαν αντίγραφο φορολογικής δήλωσης και λογαριασμό ΔΕΗ.
Από χαρτοσμπρωχτική νομιμότητα και κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες (κάτω οι ρουφιάνοι κλπ) καλά τα πάμε. Στην κοινή λογική πάσχουμε 
Το cd με τους καταθέτες στις Ελβετικές τράπεζες, με τα πολλά το έβγαλε από το μανίκι του ο Βαγγέλης...
Αναρωτιέμαι, ο πεθερός του είναι ανάμεσα τους; ´Η δεν κάνει; Θα μου πουν ότι στην δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχει συλλογική ευθύνη...


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 3, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μα αυτό δεν είναι το νόημα της κουκούλας; Ούτε ο καταγγέλων φαίνεται, ούτε και οι διεφθαρμένοι αν δεν θέλει η πολιτεία να φανούν.
> 
> Πιστεύεις ότι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα υπάρξουν περιπτώσεις άδικων καταγγελιών για διαφθορά, οι οποίες θα πηγάζουν από προσωπικές διαφορές ή προσωπικά συμφέροντα; Και όταν κάποιος συλληφθεί για διαφθορά και ερευνηθεί και κριθεί αθώος, τότε τη ρετσινιά και την περιθωριοποίηση πώς θα την πετάξει από πάνω του;



Ξαναδιάβασε αυτό που έγραψα (ή δες το βίντεο). Οι καταγγελίες σκοπό δεν έχουν να αναφέρουν συγκεκριμένα άτομα: μόνο τη συλλογή στατιστικών στοιχείων για συγκεκριμένους φορείς.

Γενικότερα: περιπτώσεις άδικων καταγγελιών για οτιδήποτε πάντοτε υπάρχουν, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα. Η ρετσινιά που αναφέρεις ισχύει και για άδικα άρθρα σε εφημερίδες. Πρέπει δηλαδή να μην υπάρχουν εφημερίδες;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2012)

Κι άλλη μία σχετική ιστοσελίδα: 

edosafakelaki.org.
Δώσατε φακελάκι; Δεν δώσατε; Αισθάνεστε εκβιασμένος και ανίσχυρος; Αδικημένος; ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΙΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΑ
*Πείτε μας πού, πόσα και πότε.* Ωθήστε την ευθύνη, ενισχύστε τη διαφάνεια. Η συμμετοχή σας θα βοηθήσει να απαλλαγούμε από τη διαφθορά!
​


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2012)

...
Και μετά σου λένε «Δεν είμαστε και δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία». Εδώ εισάγουμε ήδη μεθόδους δράσης και τεχνογνωσία. 
Στον ιστότοπο του edosafakelaki.org, κάτω δεξιά γράφει: Σε συνεργασία με το ίδρυμα Janaagraha. 

Το ποιο; Αυτό εκεί:

Janaagraha is a non-profit organisation based in Bangalore, India. It works with citizens and the government to improve the quality of life in Indian cities and towns.

The term 'quality of life' as defined by Janaagraha has two distinct and inter-related aspects. The first 'quality of urban infrastructure and services' - the quality of urban of amenities, i.e., roads, drains,traffic ,transport, water supply,etc.The second aspect is the 'quality of citizenship' - the role that urban residents play by participating in civic issues. 

Founded in 2001 by Ramesh Ramanathan and Swati Ramanathan, Janaagraha started as a movement to enable citizen participation in public governance. It has now evolved into a robust institution for Citizenship and Democracy.

Janaagraha envisions Urban India as the flywheel for India’s social, economic and political transformation. 
Janaagraha's guiding principle to define quality of life and bring about changes in public governance is a comprehensive framework called REED. It is an acronym for four defining aspects of urban governance - 

*R*egional perspective to urban issues 
*E*mpowered citizens and local governments 
*E*nabled citizens and local governments with 
*D*irect accountability of the government to the people

Ours is called GREED.
 
 Όχι πως έχω αντίρρηση για τη συνεργασία - εδώ που φτάσαμε όλα χρήσιμα είναι - αλλά για όσους ισχυρίζονται πως απέχουμε πολύ. Ο κόσμος το 'χει βούκινο κι εμείς κρυφό καμάρι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ΔΝΤ (δεν διαφέρουν πολύ τα άλλα εκεί που τα βρήκα):

Ακαθάριστο Εγχώριο Προϊόν κατά κεφαλήν σε ονομαστική αξία (δολάρια ΗΠΑ)
Ινδία 1.389 (2011) 140η θέση
Ελλάδα 27.033 (2011) 29η θέση

This article includes three lists of countries of the world sorted by their gross domestic product per capita at nominal values, the value of all final goods and services produced within a nation in a given year, converted at market exchange rates to current U.S. dollars, divided by the average (or mid-year) population for the same year.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita

Θα πρέπει να συνεχιστεί για πολλά χρόνια η ύφεση εδώ και η ανάπτυξη εκεί για να συναντηθούμε. Εμείς εδώ πάντως δείχνουμε κάθε καλή πρόθεση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2012)

Δεν είναι φοβερό όμως να είσαι 29ος και να αισθάνεσαι τριακοσιοστός και βγάλε;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2012)

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να αναρωτηθώ πώς είναι δυνατόν να γίνουμε Ινδία, όταν εκεί το 50% (και βάλε) των σπιτιών δεν έχει indoor plumbing. Θα ξηλώσουμε εμείς τα υδραυλικά μας ή σε καμιά 50αριά (ή 100) χρόνια θα αποκτήσουν οι Ινδοί αυτό το στοιχειώδες αγαθό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2012)

Το σκεπτικό νομίζω είναι ότι θα πέσει τόση φτώχεια κι ανέχεια που άμα χαλάει ένα μπάνιο δεν θα το επισκευάζει κανείς, παράλληλα δεν θα έχει το κράτος λεφτά να διορθώνει την παροχή νερού/ αποχέτευσης (ίσως κιόλας οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι να έχουν ιδιωτικοποιήσει το νερό κι οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις να μη θέλουν να μας εξυπηρετήσουν) και σιγά- σιγά τα ωραία μας μπάνια με τα επώνυμα πλακάκια κλπ θα βρωμίζουν και θα χτίσουμε την πόρτα μη μας ενοχλούν και θα κάνουμε την ανάγκη μας έξω από την πόρτα του γείτονα γιατί είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος/ μεγαλογιατρός/ αστέρας του πενταγράμμου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά τα γράφετε ειρωνικά ή προφητικά. Η πραγματικότητα είναι, όμως, ότι αυτή τη στιγμή στις πολυκατοικίες της Αθήνας γίνονται γενικές συνελεύσεις για το τι θα γίνει με την κοινόχρηστη θέρμανση, που θα κοστίζει ίσως και 50% περισσότερο φέτος, με την εξίσωση των τιμών πετρελαίου θέρμανσης/κίνησης. Δεν είναι λίγες οι πολυκατοικίες που αποφασίζουν να ρίξουν λευκή πετσέτα και να ζεσταθεί ο καθένας με ό,τι μπορεί. Πολυκατοικία χωρίς κεντρική θέρμανση γυρνάει βέβαια κατευθείαν στα 1930s. Η πραγματικότητα είναι, επίσης, ότι οι πολυκατοικίες του κέντρου έχουν υποβαθμιστεί σε βαθμό που σιγά σιγά γίνονται αβίωτες. Κτίρια 40 και 50 και 60 χρόνων (η πρώτη γενιά περιφερειακών πολυκατοικιών, τα λαμπερά διαμερίσματα που βλέπουμε στον παλιό ελληνικό κινηματογράφο) έχουν ανάγκη πια από γενικές επισκευές, που κοστίζουν τρελά λεφτά και, γι' αυτό, δεν γίνονται.

Υπάρχουν και οι σχετικές θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Ότι υποβαθμίζονται τα παλιά κτίρια για να πουληθούν μπιρ παρά και να πέσουν στα χέρια μεγάλων κατασκευαστών που θα κάνουν αναδομήσεις και αναπλάσεις. Ότι υποβαθμίζονται τα παλιά κτίρια για να εξαναγκαστεί ο κόσμος να αγοράσει ή να νοικιάσει τα απούλητα και ανοίκιαστα διαμερίσματα τελευταίας εσοδείας.

Ότι είναι χαζές οι θεωρίες, είναι αυτονόητο αφού και εδώ ισχύει ο αρχαιότερος εμπορικός κανόνας: Έλλειψη χρημάτων, στάση εμπορίου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 8, 2012)

Να συμπληρώσω αυτό που λες, Δόκτορα: σε ένα σωρό πολυκατοικίες, ιδίως στο κέντρο της πόλης, τα μισά διαμερίσματα χρωστάνε τα κοινόχρηστα όλης της προηγούμενης χρονιάς, για να μην πω και της προπροηγούμενης. Αυτό, για παράδειγμα, συμβαίνει στη δική μου. Αν σε κάποιες πολυκατοικίες πέρσι το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε, επειδή οι υπόλοιποι ήταν διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν το μερίδιο κι εκείνων που δεν μπορούσαν, φέτος κανείς δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Ο καθένας μόνος του...


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 8, 2012)

Φέτος θα φορεθούν πολύ τα ισοθερμικά εσώρουχα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2012)

Στην πολυκατοικία που μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα κάθε χειμώνα τουρτουρίζαμε γιατί ένας γείτονας αρνιόταν με άγριο τρόπο να συγκατατεθεί στο άναμμα του καλοριφέρ πάνω από δυο ώρες την ημέρα κι όλοι οι άλλοι δεν έλεγαν τίποτα για να μην προκαλέσουν προστριβές. Έτσι μεγάλωσα σε ένα σπίτι κατάκρυο, στο οποίο δεν γινόταν ποτέ καμία επισκευή στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους γιατί ο ίδιος γείτονας κλπ κλπ. FFW στο 2010 που πέρασα ένα μήνα ολόκληρο εκεί και είχαμε:

Στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας στις δύο από τις τρεις απλίκες στον τοίχο λείπουν τα αμπαζούρ και μάλιστα η μία από τις σπασμένες δεν έχει και γλόμπο.
Τα γραμματοκιβώτια είναι λες και τους έχει επιτεθεί κάποιος με μίσος, ο ταχυδρόμος πετάει τα γράμματα στο καλοριφέρ της εισόδου. 
Τα παράθυρα στη σκάλα είναι σχεδόν σε κάθε όροφο σπασμένα. 
Το θυροτηλέφωνο ήταν κι αυτό τρισάθλιο αλλά χάλασε όσο έλειπα και βάλανε καινούργιο και δείχνει καλό. Στο ασανσέρ ο τεχνικός τους έπιασε κορόιδο, πλήρωσαν προκαταβολικά 7500 ευρώ για την ανανέωση που επέβαλε το κράτος κι ο τύπος δεν έκανε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ (έγινε μεγάλο ζήτημα με αυτό, τελικά τίποτα, και μπαίνω σε άλλες πολυκατοικίες και βλέπω τα ωραία τους ασανσέρ και μου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια). Το ασανσέρ τώρα σταματάει όπου του καπνίσει. Είναι επίσης γεμάτο αυτοκόλλητα και γκραφίτι. 
κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Κι όλα αυτά δεν έγιναν τελευταία, γίνονταν σιγά σιγά από το 1972 που χτίστηκε η πολυκατοικία και από τότε πέρασαν και περίοδοι ευημερίας και εποχές με καλές προσφορές κλπ. Ας μην κατηγορούμε την οικονομική κρίση για όλα. Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να αγοράσω όλα τα διαμερίσματα και να το φτιάξω το κτίριο αλλά δε γίνεται, ακόμα κι έτσι που είναι χαμηλή η τιμή τους. 

Και γενικά, και στην Αθήνα βλέπω ότι όλοι φροντίζουν να είναι το μέσα από την πόρτα τους καθαρό και περιποιημένο αλλά έξω από το κατώφλι του διαμερίσματός τους δε δίνουν σημασία. 

ΥΓ Η θέρμανση είχε βελτιωθεί: τρεις ώρες την ημέρα, γιατί ο γκρινιάρης είχε πεθάνει στο μεταξύ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά τι προτείνεις για την καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς; Όταν δεν εγκρίνεις τις καταγγελίες, ποιος άλλος τρόπος υπάρχει; Να βάλουμε έναν κέρβερο δίπλα σε κάθε υπάλληλο και κάθε πολιτικό; Κάθε φορά που γίνεται μια καταγγελία, πάντα υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος ψευδούς καταγγελίας με σκοτεινά κίνητρα. Συμπέρασμα; Καμία καταγγελία;


Έχω την εντύπωση, αν κατάλαβα σωστά αυτό που λέει ο Αζιμούθιος, ότι προτείνει απλώς να μην δημοσιοποιούνται ονόματα πριν να γίνουν έρευνες και να υπάρξουν καταδίκες, για να μην πέσει λάσπη πάνω σε αθώους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Ως προς τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, έχει εξηγηθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει δημοσιοποίηση. Αλλά θα έπρεπε να ισχύει γενικότερα. Προχτές άκουγα πάλι βουλευτή στη Βουλή να λέει για τους τραγουδιστές τα λίγα που διάβασε και κατάλαβε στην πρώτη ματιά στην εφημερίδα. Μπορεί να μη μαζεύονται λεφτά, αλλά όλο και κάποιος αθώος ή ένοχος θα βρεθεί να διαπομπευτεί για να ικανοποιηθούν οι tricoteuses.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...όλο και κάποιος αθώος ή ένοχος θα βρεθεί να διαπομπευτεί για να ικανοποιηθούν οι tricoteuses.



Μπράβο ρε συ, Νίκελ. Κι έσπαγα το κεφάλι μου τόσον καιρό να εντοπίσω τι μου θύμιζαν ορισμένοι (και, παραδόξως, _*κυρίως *_ορισμένες, όνομα και μη χωριό) που δεν έχουν σταματήσει να βγάζουν αφρούς ανεξάντλητου μίσους μέσα από τις ιστοσελίδες ή τα σχόλιά τους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2012)

Μου βγήκε επί δύο το μήνυμα (απροσεξία, δε μου έβγαζε ότι το έστειλα ήδη και το ξανάστειλα), οπότε το σβύνω. 
Και παραλλήλως προσθέτω ότι κόσμο που ζητάει αίμα δεν έχουμε μόνο στα ιστολόγια, έχουμε κι εδώ κι αλλού.


----------

